# Winter is here



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

My neighbor asked if my washing machine could do jackets because it's been in the low 70's here. They put all the 'heavy clothing' in storage for the year and her washer does not have a spin cycle. This week when the sun comes out we will wash the family's winter clothing.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> My neighbor asked if my washing machine could do jackets because it's been in the low 70's here. They put all the 'heavy clothing' in storage for the year and her washer does not have a spin cycle. This week when the sun comes out we will wash the family's winter clothing.


OMG!  Winter in the low 70's!!! The horror!!! The inhumanity!!! We NOB, even as far south as my city, would love to have a problem like that...

(A story - we were out shopping for a dress for our sons wedding and was in Macy's. We found one, but also passed all the suits, both men's and women's, the jackets, the sweaters and laughed. We will not need them after January 5th - ever - again. I have no intention of wearing a suit and SWMBO doesn't either. What a great feeling of freedom it was!)


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Right, time to unpack socks and sweats and turn the water heater back on. Our nighttime lows have dropped below 70, with daytime highs in the upper 80s. The real bummer is that the pool water is freezing. My dog still enjoys it, but I wimped out at about 72. When I put out the trash a while ago, my neighbor's sister was sitting in her truck because she got too cold sitting in front of the house with the rest of the family.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

When I first moved South (Belize first, now MX) I did not pack any of my warm clothing. My first winter was in Belize and I could not believe how cold I got. I lived in my RV at the time and was very happy that I could turn the furnace on, especially early in the morning when I had to get my boys up for school. 

I find, it does get cold where I am and have had to purchase warm gear for myself and children. While we are walking around with long pants and sweaters, the tourists are still in bathing suits.

I never thought that I would get as cold as I do here, as I am from Canada, but it is amazing how you acclimatize.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Belizegirl said:


> When I first moved South (Belize first, now MX) I did not pack any of my warm clothing. My first winter was in Belize and I could not believe how cold I got. I lived in my RV at the time and was very happy that I could turn the furnace on, especially early in the morning when I had to get my boys up for school.
> 
> I find, it does get cold where I am and have had to purchase warm gear for myself and children. While we are walking around with long pants and sweaters, the tourists are still in bathing suits.
> 
> I never thought that I would get as cold as I do here, as I am from Canada, but it is amazing how you acclimatize.


Must admit, had the same experience when we spent a year working in Miami. In the winter the snow birds came down and went swimming! Swimming in December?!?! Yes, they were nuts. Then I moved back north...maybe if I was to become (Heaven forbid) one of those snowbirds, I'd go swimming too.

Yep, we acclimatize - I'm sure that next year at this time, I will complain that it is 55 degrees in the morning and "only" near 80 in the afternoon in Ajijic. And boy...am I looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Belizegirl said:


> … I never thought that I would get as cold as I do here, as I am from Canada, but it is amazing how you acclimatize.


In Guadalajara, on winter days when the temperature is around 10 C or 50 F, you see people wearing heavy coats and scarves. 

In Boulder, Colorado, I used to see college kids in t-shirts and shorts waiting for a bus in the winter when the temperature was -10 C or 14 F. I always wondered what they would do if the bus didn't show up on time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It's been chilly and gray and gloomy in Mexico City for the last few days. By chilly, I mean nighttime temperatures around 50º F. Outside, it's not a problem, but indoors, without central heating, I find myself wearing an extra layer of clothing to feel comfortable. And last night I put my winter quilt on my bed.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Are there space heaters available where you live, Isla Verde?

We do have central heat, but the heat run for my office is on the outside wall, which happens to be the north side of the house. Without a space heater in there, the temps hover around 59 during the cold season.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It took me 43 years to get there, for reasons I can't explain, but I made my first visit to Zacatecas in September and have been kicking myself ever since for not visiting sooner. It's a city I know I could be happy living in. When I mention to friends in Mexico, and in the USA who are familiar with Zacatecas, that I've added the city to my list of retirement location possibilities ... they all tell me Zacatecas has "rough" Winter months and I probably wouldn't like it at that time of year. 

I'm from Chicago, have lived in Michigan, Canada ... each a place with "rough Winters" so I did some research on seasonal weather averages for Zacatecas to compare with these colder climates I'm familiar with. And what did I learn? Not surprisingly, the coldest month in Zacatecas is January. The coolest daytime temperature during the month is 65F, the coldest temperature is 32F. That places the high temp in January a couple of degrees below Mexico City and the coldest temp maybe 5 degrees below Mexico City. These highs/lows in Zacatecas occur during maybe a week in January, otherwise it's warmer. 

So, to me ... someone whose lived in the north central USA and in Canada (Ontario) and in Mexico City ... Zacatecas doesn't seem to be as extremely bad in the Winter as people have suggested. 

But I understand that all is "relative." 

When I lived in Tucson I'd sometimes get away from the 100F+ temps by spending an occasional weekend in San Diego. It would be 104F in Tucson and 72 in San Diego. The first time I made the trip, after having lived in Tucson for a year, I thought I was going to freeze to death in San Diego and I quickly went to a store to get a light jacket. People kinda looked at me strangely, as they wandered about San Diego in t-shirts and shorts. But for me, there was a 30F drop in temperatures from what I was accustomed to.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I live in San Cristobal de las Casas and it never gets warm in my house. The temp never gets above 70 in my house. It took me some time to get use to the house always being cold and having to dress warm when in the house. In Dec when it really gets cold 32 f my house has got down to 40 f. I have a small gas heater that only heats the area around the heater, My neighbors moved next door from Canada and I told them that their house was cold. They said that they were use to the cold. I said but in Canada you have heat in your house. In 3 days they were complaining about the cold house and would set bundled up around the fireplace trying to keep warm. I am now use to it to the point I rarely turn on the gas heater.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Horrors! Winter really is here and our outside thermometer hit 64F yesterday, as the day was one long drizzle and very cloludy. Strange! Must be global climate change! And here we are; without a log for the fireplace and the space heater still in the closet.
However, throughout all that suffering, the solar hot water heater still had lots of hot water for showers and the sun is shining again today.
In a few hours, Canadian friends, from a place further south than my USA roots (yes, that is true) will arrive to socialize. I'm sure they'll be wearing shorts and Tee shirts, while we are now 'layered up', since we haven't been north of Lake Chapala for more than six years.
Zacatecas? Yes, it will be cold and feel even colder in masonry homes and no central heating. It is also too high for this old man to get enough oxygen. Other than that, it is a very nice place to visit in the summer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Are there space heaters available where you live, Isla Verde?
> 
> We do have central heat, but the heat run for my office is on the outside wall, which happens to be the north side of the house. Without a space heater in there, the temps hover around 59 during the cold season.


Yes, I have a small space heater that I call R2D2 . My apartment is really small, so the little gadget heats up the living room or the bedroom quite nicely when I need it, in the evening in the coldest months, usually December, January, and February. I try not to use it too much because it does jack up my electricity bill.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

When we started looking for a winter home in Mexico, one of the first requirements was that the area be warm enough that we would not need to install or use a heating system or working fireplace.
Ever.
Which ruled out Lake Chapala, San Miguel and numerous other places where many of you now seem to be living.
Our logic was that we might as well stay home in Canada all winter if we needed some kind of indoor heat for much of the winter in our tropical haven. It just made no sense to us, otherwise.
We selected San Bruno right on the Gulf near Merida to build our winter home and although we occassionally wear a sweater in the winter at night, there is never a need for a fireplace or heating system.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

exclusiva said:


> When we started looking for a winter home in Mexico, one of the first requirements was that the area be warm enough that we would not need to install or use a heating system or working fireplace.
> Ever.
> Which ruled out Lake Chapala, San Miguel and numerous other places where many of you now seem to be living.
> Our logic was that we might as well stay home in Canada all winter if we needed some kind of indoor heat for much of the winter in our tropical haven. It just made no sense to us, otherwise.
> We selected San Bruno right on the Gulf near Merida to build our winter home and although we occassionally wear a sweater in the winter at night, there is never a need for a fireplace or heating system.


Would you choose to live in San Bruno if you were living in Mexico all year round, including summertime?


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely. Though in fairness, it is a moot question and never factored into our personal decision because we had no intention of living there full time, although we really haven't completely ruled it out.
We have been in-house in San Bruno for all of the month of April and parts of May (the two hottest months of the year there), July, August and Sept. and although it was hot, we adjusted our activities to accomodate the temp., much like the locals do.
We are also right on the Gulf and the breezes coming off the water mean the temps are often 10-15 degree F cooler than in nearby, but in-land, Merida.
In fact, our home has no air con because it is designed to capture the cross breezes and comes equipped with lots of floor and ceiling fans.
No question it is hot in the summer, but that is more than made up for by the warm winters, which is the whole point of moving, even part time, from Canada to the tropics.
As well as chilling out by the pool as much as possible during the hottest parts of the day, some of the other heat coping mechanisms that many Meridanos (home grown and expat alike) employ include staying at the beach for the summer months, or heading to cooler climes in Mexico, Canada or the US for a couple of months (heck, that's what relatives are for). 
And of course, the snowbirds just head home when it gets steamy.
That being said, there are thousands of full time expats living in the area and the number is skyrocketing. There are also more than a million residents in Merida and the local beach communities. So clearly they are all somehow managing the heat.
For us and many others, the warm winters more than offset any discomfort during the warm summers.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

exclusiva said:


> Absolutely. ...For us and many others, the warm winters more than offset any discomfort during the warm summers.


We ruled out the Pacific beaches and the Yucatan for the humidity factor. There is no doubt, we could take the heat (I think) and get acclimated to it, but the humidity even here in the USA, is something we cannot tolerate. So, as year rounders, we bargained for a bit more clothing during the winter months and the drier warmer summer months. That's why they make chocolate ice cream I suppose.

We do hope to vacation in PV for a time during the winter months. It seems like a good idea...who knows?


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

FHBoy --- interesting, so you have flipped the equation . . . you will go elsewhere for a warmer winter (PV?) and we would (if we lived there full time) likely go somewhere else for a cooler summer.
You are totally correct about the humidity, it can be pretty acute, though not typically in the winter, which is also usually pretty dry (I was there for three months this winter and it only rained a couple of times for a few hours the whole time). 
But, again, we never intended to be in the beach house for extended periods when it is uber hot, so it wasn't much of a factor for us when it came time to decide where to buy a tropical home. 
We also like the house to be free in the summer months for renters because - unlike anywhere else I know of in the tropics --- summer is the high rental season on the beaches near Merida and we get double the wintertime rates. Considering we only ever wanted to be there in the (low season) winter time, this was a near perfect fit for us.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think what upsets me about this topic is the word "winter".
Being Canadian and having HARSH winters, 60's temperatures is not my version of winter.
We'll be moving to Mexico as soon as our properties in Canada sell and I'm sure we'll get acclimatized, eventually. We might say it's "chilly" but God help me if I ever call it "winter" when it gets to the cooler months. Another thing that affects how it feels inside the houses in Mexico is the lack of insulation. In Canada, we uber-insulate our homes; it's a must. 
Maybe we should come up with a new word to call the dropping temperature of Mexico instead of calling it winter.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Eagles, you may find yourself eating your words. 

I live in Minnesota, and our winter temps are considered to be moderating, because it hasn't gotten below -20F for several years. But once one moves to a much warmer climate, the ability to deal with the cold gradually goes away. And the opposite is true; I know a number of people from Ghana and Liberia who do just fine living in the Twin Cities: they've acclimated.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> We ruled out the Pacific beaches and the Yucatan for the humidity factor. There is no doubt, we could take the heat (I think) and get acclimated to it, but the humidity even here in the USA, is something we cannot tolerate. So, as year rounders, we bargained for a bit more clothing during the winter months and the drier warmer summer months. That's why they make chocolate ice cream I suppose.
> 
> We do hope to vacation in PV for a time during the winter months. It seems like a good idea...who knows?


Something many observers forget, or don't think about ... is that not all expats are equal in our likes/dislikes/needs/wants. Those in the category who are youngish ... pre-retiremeny, are likely to acclimate easier and without difficulty as contrasted to the older in the group ... many of whom have health issues to deal with. I very much enjoy the hot/humid climates such as the coastal areas of Guerrero. Acapulco in particular. And some of the smaller hamlets on the Pacific Coast south of there. But I've started to develop/deal with serious health issues. So far, they're managed well. But if I were living in Acapulco with 90F temps and humidity levels to match, and if I was taking various medications and dealing with challenging health matters ... that heat and humidity could prove a deadly combination for me. Extreme weather conditons affects metabolism and the distribution of medications in our bodies. There are locatons in the country were it snows, there's ice and freezing temps or near freezing. Not all Mexico is tropical. Elevations are another concern. I can get around fine, now. But if I had a more serous heart issue walking up steep inclines along strets in some of the places in Mexico ... the challenge could prove uncomfortable or deadly. So, as we said in the horse racing business ... there are 'horses for courses.' One situation doesn't fit all of our situations. So when we make plans regarding were to locate ourselves the environmental concerns need to be taken in to account. Not just for today, but 5 years and beyond as well.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*A rose By Any Other Name...*



eagles100 said:


> I think what upsets me about this topic is the word "winter".
> Being Canadian and having HARSH winters, 60's temperatures is not my version of winter.
> We'll be moving to Mexico as soon as our properties in Canada sell and I'm sure we'll get acclimatized, eventually. We might say it's "chilly" but God help me if I ever call it "winter" when it gets to the cooler months. Another thing that affects how it feels inside the houses in Mexico is the lack of insulation. In Canada, we uber-insulate our homes; it's a must.
> Maybe we should come up with a new word to call the dropping temperature of Mexico instead of calling it winter.


Eagles: I thought that also, moving from here to Miami for one lousy year, but it is funny how you will soon acclimate. I too thought, "50 degrees, cold?!" but yep, after some time south of the USA you will feel it. 

But...it is marvelous to think of all your old buds and kin digging out from the snow, when you're sipping tequila at the outdoor cafe. 

Isn't schadenfreude wooonderrfulll?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yup; those newly arrived Canadian guests did, in fact, arrive in shorts ant tees! They're still pasty white, but that will improve with time, as the 'winter' progresses.
Longford said it best, in his post above. Age and physical condition do make a big, big difference and those decades slip by rather quickly. We loved visiting higher elevations, Zacatecas, DF, Michoacan, etc.; but now can't breathe well enough, or walk well enough, to do that any more. Even the temperatures in the 60s find us wearing two or three layers and socks with our sandals. On the other hand, humidity and temperatures in the 90s at the beach make for a 'suffocating experience'. So, we choose our trip destinations very, very carefully; if we go at all. We're becoming 'homebodies' as we age. I think we picked the right place to do that.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yup; those newly arrived Canadian guests did, in fact, arrive in shorts ant tees! They're still pasty white, but that will improve with time, as the 'winter' progresses.
> Longford said it best, in his post above. Age and physical condition do make a big, big difference and those decades slip by rather quickly. We loved visiting higher elevations, Zacatecas, DF, Michoacan, etc.; but now can't breathe well enough, or walk well enough, to do that any more. Even the temperatures in the 60s find us wearing two or three layers and socks with our sandals. On the other hand, humidity and temperatures in the 90s at the beach make for a 'suffocating experience'. So, we choose our trip destinations very, very carefully; if we go at all. We're becoming 'homebodies' as we age. I think we picked the right place to do that.


...and it's lucky for Lakesiders that you did! Socks and sandals??? Are you kidding me? I hope that they are at least white!!!! the socks that is.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ugh! No white socks for me. They're for the New Jersey folks, aren't they?
Some Canadian friends are known to wear dark knee socks with sandals and shorts. That's how we tell what part of Canada they left behind.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If they were in Europe, they'd be mistaken for German tourists, instead.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ugh! No white socks for me. They're for the New Jersey folks, aren't they?
> Some Canadian friends are known to wear dark knee socks with sandals and shorts. That's how we tell what part of Canada they left behind.


I am no fashion expert, but I vote with FHBoy. If you want to wear socks with sandals, I think anything but white brands you as a little clueless. Of course my kids would tell you that being more than a little clueless is my natural state, so who am I to judge.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I am no fashion expert, but I vote with FHBoy. If you want to wear socks with sandals, I think anything but white brands you as a little clueless. Of course my kids would tell you that being more than a little clueless is my natural state, so who am I to judge.


 "If you want to wear socks with sandals---????" WHAT! The whole point of wearing sandals is NOT wearing socks. Not black, not white not even flesh colored socks. If you must wear socks, do us all a favor and put on some shoes.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

tepetapan said:


> If you must wear socks, do us all a favor and put on some shoes.


Who has shoes?


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

All I wear is sandals and that all I have wore since 1978 when Tevas were invented. During the winter it was considered cool to wear socks. Black. white, or any color. I was a river guide and we started wearing Tevas.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Zacatecas, Zacatecas*



Longford said:


> It took me 43 years to get there, for reasons I can't explain, but I made my first visit to Zacatecas in September and have been kicking myself ever since for not visiting sooner. It's a city I know I could be happy living in. When I mention to friends in Mexico, and in the USA who are familiar with Zacatecas, that I've added the city to my list of retirement location possibilities ... they all tell me Zacatecas has "rough" Winter months and I probably wouldn't like it at that time of year.
> 
> I'm from Chicago, have lived in Michigan, Canada ... each a place with "rough Winters" so I did some research on seasonal weather averages for Zacatecas to compare with these colder climates I'm familiar with. And what did I learn? Not surprisingly, the coldest month in Zacatecas is January. The coolest daytime temperature during the month is 65F, the coldest temperature is 32F. That places the high temp in January a couple of degrees below Mexico City and the coldest temp maybe 5 degrees below Mexico City. These highs/lows in Zacatecas occur during maybe a week in January, otherwise it's warmer.
> 
> ...


Hey Longford;

Zacatecas, Zacatecas is one of my favorite cities too. Interesting I asked my Doctor at IMSS what was his favorite Mexican City to visit and he picked Zacatecas. So, it has some fans. But I bet the wind chill factor turns it into one cold place in January/February, that doesn't show up in the statistics. Why do I say that?

It's in line of the northern planes, and not much in the way of big mountains to stop the cold fronts coming down from Canada/USA. Kind of like Dallas, nothing to block the cold winter winds. That and the fact it's up higher than D.F. at 8700 ft. that accounts for something. You having lived in Canada and northern USA it might feel just fine to have 3 seasons instead of only two here in central Mexico? A little dusting of snow every now and then again?


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

This is all too surreal. I have lived in many climates, but once upon a time i left Wisconsin - after enduring several winters there - for the warmer climes of Las Vegas of Nevada, just before Christmas. _(I had established an appointment with Santa at the Blackjack tables. He was a no-show.)_
I was laid off from a seasonal job, so at the time it seemed like a good idea.
When i got to LV, (via Greyhound bus), i thought i would never leave, it was sooo warm.
Even the first few months of being homeless were more desirable than minus twenty degrees farenhight. _Another good example of being careful of what you wish for_.
In the end, i still am glad i was in Nevada instead of Wisconsin, but that doesn't mean it was easy.

Skipping the worst part, this is what happened:
It took about four years to thaw out, but by then i had decided i would do anything to escape 110 degree heat for the summer. I called it 92 days of hell.
Nevertheless, i endured the heat for several more years, because i had no better options.
No matter what else you choose to do, try to keep your options open.
I drove a taxi and had to hear countless people complain about the cold when it was around 40 F in the shade. Meanwhile, the same type of people complained about 90+ F in the summer. Lucky them, they had no idea what 120 F was like, because they enjoyed an up-scale hotel room.

And therein lies the meaning of perspective.
Every one of them had spent many thousands of dollars to experience a few days of living the life i had to endure over and over again, and which i hated.
Be careful what you ask for, you might get it.

And when you have money to spare, it clouds your judgment.
(Did you ever wonder how illogical the term 'disposable income' is?)

In September of 2001, specifically 9/11, all that changed.
(I could write a small book about how that day changed everything, but then many others could do the same thing. For me it was especially weird, for many reasons, but let's just say that no one else could understand what it meant to me. Very typical.)
For Las Vegas, 9/11 was like hanging out a huge sign that said 'CLOSED FOR REPAIRS.'

Perspective, even for the few of us who understood what it meant, had changed again.
Then, it meant that we no longer existed. So, like most Americans, we rolled with the punches, but it still meant we didn't know what to do about it.

Now, i'm stuck in North Carolina, only the latest of about 30 states i have lived in, and wondering what i need to do to escape a future i don't want.
The more i think about it the more i want to be Billy the Kid.
(Except that i'm a pacifist who doesn't own a gun.)
Once upon a time, heading west was a good alternative.
Now steering south-west looks better and better every day.
I don't expect Mexico to save my soul.
I just think that heading in that direction may give me better options.
No doubt, if i'm wrong, i'll suffer for it. It wouldn't be the first time.
But if i'm right, it could add years to my life. Here's hoping for the best.

P.S.
I'm still a pacifist, i just want to find a place where my neighbors feel the same way.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

In PDC it is 22 Celsius now. My children who once loved winter camping and ice fishing in Canada are asking if we can please go shopping for sweaters, long pants and more blankets as they are freezing.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Eagles, you may find yourself eating your words.


If you read my post carefully, you'll see that I said we'd get acclimatized. I totally get that once we're there for a while, we won't find it as warm and that we'll need an extra layer in the cooler months (I still haven't come up with a word instead of winter for Lakeside).

It might be "winter" to you or a new version of what winter is to you but I WON'T call it winter. For me, winter means snow, bitter cold, blizzards, power outages due to frozen lines, road closures due to low visibility, shovelling, parkas, icy roads, snow drifts and banks, etc.

The current temperature in my neck of the woods of the Great White North is 30 while it's 61 Lakeside. While we're adorning mitts, folks are still swimming in many parts of Mexico. It's just gonna get worse from here and spring is a LONG way away. Spring here doesn't mean March, more like May for us and even then we've had snow.

So NO, I won't be calling any season in Mexico WINTER !!!!!!


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, and our high for the day is expected to be a balmy 37. Respectfully, this is fall weather for us; winter can bring -40. Is there any wonder we want out of this place.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

eagles100 said:


> Oh, and our high for the day is expected to be a balmy 37. Respectfully, this is fall weather for us; winter can bring -40. Is there any wonder we want out of this place.


I understand, truly I do.

The temps in winter have been moderating d/t climate change, but all that means for us in Mpls/St Paul is that we rarely get below -20F, rather than -28F. 

The other thing that has been changing here is that our winters are shorter. We've not yet had snow--crazy for the 10th of Nov in this region--and it's actually supposed to hit 61 today. Although the climate change still hasn't moderated the fact that our days are getting shorter and shorter. The sun's barely up, and it will be dark by 5:15. And we're still over a month from the solstice.

I know that you, if you are farther north, have even shorter days in midwinter, though.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I understand, truly I do.
> 
> The temps in winter have been moderating d/t climate change, but all that means for us in Mpls/St Paul is that we rarely get below -20F, rather than -28F.
> 
> ...


I remember when I lived in Winnipeg just over 3 decades ago there was ALWAYS a permanant layer of snow starting on Halloween, Oct. 31th. and all of it was gone, even the parts in the 100% shade by April 1st. .. very reliable then.

I call the seasons here: Summer and Winter. I leave out Spring and Fall because it is either warm/hot or not on average. I picked this habit up living in San Diego and visiting Mexicali regularly. San Diego "used to be" that way however that has changed lately, for 3 years now the "Spring/early Summer" weather has been much cooler than ever before. Mexicali weather is the same as always, so far.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

After having spent most of my life in the States on the East Coast, with its four clearly-defined seasons and ups and downs in temperature and wind-chill factor, I am thrilled to be living in Mexico City where the seasons mostly resemble spring or fall, my favorite times of the year!


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

To me living in winter without heat is what winter means to me. Its not out doors it indoors without heat


----------

